# Do you know this TT?



## Lightly_cooked (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

I recently bought a Mk1 TT Coupe 225 in Black and it has the TTOC stickers on it. Just wondered if anyone knew any history on it.

The reg is W361 NHC.

Cheers.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  sorry dont know the car but must have been owned by some one with taste beeing a TTOC member you can join aswell have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lightly_cooked said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a Mk1 TT Coupe 225 in Black and it has the TTOC stickers on it. Just wondered if anyone knew any history on it.
> 
> ...


Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry, I have no idea about the car, but welcome, its nice to have you!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

No idea either, but welcome to the forum


----------



## Lightly_cooked (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys, it's definately good to be here!!


----------

